# Which Whizzer Motor Do I Need?



## Alienbaby17 (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm working on a long term project to get this old Whizzer complete and rideable.

I was told it was a birthday present for the original owner in 1946. However, the original owner has passed away and sometimes those details can be one a little cloudy when passed down from other family members.

I'd like to keep it really original. I've found some parts to get it more complete in the year since I bought it but am still hunting for an engine. 

Given that I thought it was a 1946 model I always assumed I wanted a "H" motor. However recently I read something about if it had twist throtttle controls (which this has) that it was newer and possibly a "J" motor. I don't want to spend a bunch of money on the wrong one. Can anyone enlighten me on the subject?

Thanks.


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 5, 2017)

It's an H tank - that, we know. Many H riders bought twist grips when they came out, so it COULD have been added later on... It has a 'Coke bottle' grip on the left, so MAYBE the twist grip on the right was the accessory 'double action' type?: You'd twist FORWARD for the decompressor and then BACKWARD for throttle?


----------



## stoney (Oct 5, 2017)

That thing that king of looks like a rear carrier!!!!!!!! Is that a rear passenger seat mount, I see what looks to be foot rests also. Have never seen that before.


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 7, 2017)

stoney said:


> That thing that king of looks like a rear carrier!!!!!!!! Is that a rear passenger seat mount, I see what looks to be foot rests also. Have never seen that before.




That's a Whizzer sold 'Pal' seat, missing the seat:


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow very cool. All the Whizzers I had 15-20 years ago, I never saw one.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the help. 
Given the years various motors were produced I had figured this originally would have come with an H engine. But it also seems like I could maybe find a J and have it not be too far off. 

The "pal seat" was one of the things that really made me like this project. It really made it look like more of a motorcycle than a bicycle to me.


----------

